# Starter bad by first oil change? anyone but me?



## Banned-4-Life (Dec 6, 2003)

10 quart of full synth..haha 160.00 oile change...
my starter was rough when I picked it up and is bad enough to need replacing at 5500 miles....too bad they have to pull the entire engine and trans just to change it...
I hate having a dealer dissaassemble anything....let alone my entire drivetrains to warrenty a starter..lame


----------



## Banned-4-Life (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: Starter bad by first oil change? anyone but me? (Banned-4-Life)*

update.....
they dinged my car on the oil change(super tiny but to the primer)
sooooooo no start work for them, waiting till later to deal with it.


----------

